# Molly...



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

We are saying goodbye tomorrow to Molly. :crying: She is getting worse and has lost more weight and what little she eats she throws back up. The B12 shot helped stimulate her appetite for a short time and we were so happy, i thought a miracle was happening. She is back to not eating and i can't keep taking her to the vet for a B12 or steroid shot to stimulate her appetite, each visit to the vet stresses her more. Her quality of life is starting to suffer and it's not fair to her, i love her too much. Could you please keep Molly and my family in your prayers. It's especially difficult since we just lost Gus on Janurary 15th. :crying::smcry:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh debbie i am so so sorry , but you are giving her the greatest prrof of ur love and thats letting her go to rest in peace ... she will be in heaven with all our beloved pets that have gone away. my prayers will be with you and your family. molly knows u love her. her lil body will be pain free now. 

thinking of u !


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:grouphug:
Debbie, I am so sorry to get this news but I FULLY understand and will send up prayers for you! Losing one animal is sad but losing two so close is really difficult.:sorry: My heart goes out to you. Sending, love, hugs and a deep measure of peace that you are doing what you know is best for your loved one.:wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Molly, saying prayers for you all.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debbie - I'm so sorry.:smcry: I know it's such a hard decision but it really sounds like the best one for Molly at this point. How much can she go through? She's had a wonderful life with you I know and will be getting together with Gus to compare notes. So hard losing them both so close together. I'm sending prayers to you and her.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I am so sorry. I will pray for you and your family, I know how hard this is.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this Debbie! Molly will be really happy that she no longer will have to endure any pain. She will watch you closely from up above and remember how awesome you have been with her all these years. We'll be praying for you!


----------



## the.shewolf (Jan 7, 2011)

Debbie I am so sorry. Sending prayers and hugs


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Debbie -- my heart breaks for you. I know how hard you've tried to save Molly, but truly love is also knowing when to let go. I'm sure that you've made the right decision.

Sending lots of hugs and prayers. :grouphug::grouphug:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh Debbie, I'm so sorry.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I commend you, my friend. I wish I was right there with you giving you a hug. I'm sorry it hurts so much, I know.
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry 
You are in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Believe me...I know exactly what you are going through...you will both be in my thoughts and prayers....hugs.....Jeanne


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Deb, I'm so sorry! I know how heartbreaking this is.... but the ultimate gift of love for your Molly. You all are in my prayers!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am so sorry. A tough decision, I know. My heart goes out to you and your family. Many Hugs!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Debbie, I'm so sorry. I know how hard you've tried to get Molly better and I know how heartbroken you must be. Just remember you're doing the best for Molly and she knows how much you love her.
hugs & prayers
:grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry you're going through this. I know making that appointment is the hardest thing you can do. That last night is agony I know. 
It's a testament to your love for Molly,to bring her peace from her pain.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just checking in today to see how you are doing w/all this---knowing that is a stupid question. Just want you to know that we are here & that it matters to us.
Sending love.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Thinking of you today.......I hope you are alright:heart:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Debbie I emailed you, I'm so sorry:smcry:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:grouphug: HUGS to you Debbie and your family.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Debbie I have such a heavy heart for you. Please know I"m thinking of you.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

debbie just wanted to let u know that u and ur family are in my prayers .


----------

